# Bianchi Project 5 revisited



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

It's all about the ride! This '92 Bianchi Project 5 is my intro to 700C MTB bikes. Not quite a 29'er because the tires are only 700x45, some call it a 28'er.  A few manufactures were toying with big wheel MTB's in the early 90's, Bianchi, Diamond Back,
Mountain Goat, etc. but it never caught on. This Project 5 is mostly original right down to the tires but I upgraded the drive train to XT, a set of Ritchey Logic brake levers
and a XTR 12/32 8 speed cassette. This bike had a lugged double butted Tange Infinity tubing whereas the Project 7 has Ritchey Logic Prestige tubing and a Suntour XC pro drivetrain. Weighs in at 26"b's, not bad. I bought this bike figuring it would be a good for loaded touring that would include some off roading. It was for an upcoming trip around Maui. I fitted it with dirt drop bars, barcon shifters and a rack. It turned out to work perfect for the tour with plenty of hand holds and was very stable. After the tour last year I parked it and didn't think much about it as I have plenty of riders. I decided to put the original Ritchey stem, flat bars and xt thumbies back on and hit some trails. To my amazement it handled excellent in the dirt. Steers almost as will as well my P-23. It has that go where you point it feeling without understeer or oversteer. You can definitely feel the larger wheels, they roll over the bumps and it's actually a smoother ride than my P-23. Probably doesn't accelerate as fast as a 26" bike but once rolling its I'd have to say its waaaay faster. The feeling is like when you put slicks on a 26" bike except more so, its rolls and coasts way easier and I find I'm in higher gears. The narrow tires and 40 lbs of air probably account for this. Traction was excellent, even through sand. I would take this anywhere I ride a rigid MTB. Although its made in Japan, its going to be a keeper for a long time, unless I find a Project 7 in my size. 

Here's the setup during the Maui tour



















And the current setup


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Great photos, great background info, and great bike. I really like the current setup- those XT cranks look to be in great shape. A really nice, subtle, understated ride with class. It just looks balanced- and fast. What rims are those?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

djmuff said:


> What rims are those?


Rims ar Ukai CR-700, 36 spoke, fairly beefy for a 700C rim, came stock on the Project 7 also.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah, I had a Project 3 a few years back. Cool riding bike. Wish I'd found more use for it, but one has to thin the herd from time to time. New projects always pop up...

So you toured with the knobs on? Off road stuff mixed in, or they just fit the bill?

Thanks for the memory jog:thumbsup:


----------



## JDELUNA (Mar 31, 2007)

Sweet looking bike !!! What size frame is your Bianchi Project 5 ???


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

JDELUNA said:


> Sweet looking bike !!! What size frame is your Bianchi Project 5 ???


My 1st Project 5 was a 19", just a tad too big for me but was ok until I scored my current 17"


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I still want to find a Project 5 or more preferably a 7 in my size. A few posters have graciously pointed me in the direction of a couple for sale, but they never want to ship....Those are great lookers kb.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Great pics!! Set up with touring gear, that bike looks perfect.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Are the Project 3 frames similar/same as Project 5 and 7? ie: the components are the difference?

R


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Linoleum said:


> Are the Project 3 frames similar/same as Project 5 and 7? ie: the components are the difference?
> 
> R


Frame tubing and components are different on the Project 3. If anybody knows of a 17" Project 7 for sale I'd be very interested!!!!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

kb11 said:


> Frame tubing and components are different on the Project 3. If anybody knows of a 17" Project 7 for sale I'd be very interested!!!!


Thanks kb11.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That's a great looking bike - in both configurations!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

There were two Project 5's on Ebay last week, neither sold. Search completed listings if interested.


----------



## seattle29er (Jan 12, 2008)

*I have a Project 5 & WTB another*

I have a 1994 Project 5 and love it. It came with a Softride suspension stem, that I still use.

I'm in the market for a 16" (measured center of BB to top of seat tube) Project 5 or 7, whole bike or just as a frame set if anyone is interested in selling. I'm especially looking for one to re-paint if someone has one all scratched up.

Cheers!


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great! I had a Project 7 back in the early 90`s...loved it. My wife still has (and rides daily) a late 80`s (early 90`s? it was pink and white...) Axis, which is set up somewhat similar. That thing is bulletproof...


----------



## climber67 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Project 7?*

I think people missed out on a great bike with this one. I've had my P7 since new in '91.
I've used it as my only means of transportation while at university (after some @#$!!*&^ stole my absolutely fantastic Moulden Mutant), raced it (once , mtb'd with it TONS, toured with it, commuted some more, pulled trailers and trail-a-bikes with it, and am still commuting with it now! I love it and can't imagine giving it up but I do have my eyes on a new Surly Big Dummy.


----------



## mistermagnetic (Oct 18, 2009)

*Another Bianchi Project 5*

I updated the one I came across with new & lighter components I had lying around. With narrow 29er tires and shorty v-brakes it stops and goes pretty well. I'm waiting for a 700c Manitou suspension fork to install and have fun with. Here's a before image. I'll post an after image soon.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Great looking bike! Thanks for posting.


----------

